# AZP-B... Playing with fire.



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Any thoughts on this as a high risk income play?

Could there be some value here at the current levels?

12.36% current yield 

Reset date 31-12-14 at Govt of Canada 5 year +4.18%

This gives a reset of around 5.88% at par value or 10.3% at the current price of $14.16


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it's highly likely that they'll be cutting the dividend soon, which will cause it to drop further. There's a "poison pill" to discourage takeovers, so you won't cash in that way either. 

That said, after the next dividend cut/price drop, it might be a good time to get in.


----------

